# ****Issues in content of "Digit" DVD/CD****



## Kiran.dks (Mar 24, 2007)

Virus/Malware Problems in "Digit" DVD/CD content

Most of us here use the contents of Digit magazine provided DVD/CD freewares and Sharewares. They are doing a great job by providing us loads of freewares and sharewares from every segment. Contents is also provided by outside vendors. Jasubhai Digital Media can't monitor each & every content for Virus and Spywares. Most malwares are active when installed and don't show up by just scanning the _exe_ file. We users install the applications. So most often, we get the malware issues/warnings. 

This thread is dedicated to *highlight* such malware/virus issues which will prevent our PC infected accidently.

Please note that I am not critisizing Digit DVD/CD contents. This thread will also be helpful to Digit and vendors providing the content of DVD/CD.

NOTE: Virus and Spyware warnings are highly dangerous and hence can cause a lot of damage to your system.
Malwares are not as dangerous as Virus or Spywares. Most of them are harmless. These will also be reported in this thread. The decision of installing the malware infected program soley depends upon the user. He/she may neglect the malware warning. 

So, I will begin with an issue in this month DVD.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

March 2007​
*Location: * DVD
*Program Name and Path:* VCD Cutter   _E:\Digital_Tools\Multimedia\vcdc403_
*Type of Warning received from Security product: * Malware
*Malware Name: Backdoor.Agent.or*
*Risk: HIGH*

*Snapshot:* _Neglect warning of ZoneAlarm Firewall. It is not a malware warning.
_
*i142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/kiran_rkk/Malware%20issues%20in%20Digit/VCDCUTTERMALWAREMedium.jpg


----------



## fatguysmart (Mar 24, 2007)

Some time back I think I too had found some infection in the Serif Photoplus 6 copy provided on Digit CD.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 28, 2007)

Why this thread when there's an already existing thread on this thing?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 28, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Why this thread when there's an already existing thread on this thing?



All the virus issues in one place will be good and short for our users. Every month a thread starts for CD/DVD content, and hence so many threads with 'n' number of pages discussing all stuff. It is impossible for the user to see all those threads. This thread will specify only Virus and malware problems keeping it short and simple. Hope it's a good enough idea.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jul 28, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=458694#post458694  posted here also


----------

